# Spectacular 2010: Revolutionary!



## Blayze (Jun 26, 2010)

If you don't know what it is, then you're obviously not going so there's really not much point in me telling you. If you are going, then there's at least one Oklahoman scaly who'd be pretty excited to meet another furry/scaly. It's getting close to that time, so I figured I should see if anyone is and if so, who is going. I figure in the couple thousand people that will be there, at least ONE of them will be a furry. If not... then I guess I'll just feel lonely for a while, then get over it. XP


----------



## Blayze (Jul 15, 2010)

It's only a few weeks away. Just figured I'd poke at this again to see if there was someone who hadn't noticed this before who is going. Doesn't look like anyone is though.


----------



## Blayze (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess I didn't really expect anyone to say anything. I know there were furs there, judging by the art show with numerous anonymous artists that were definitely furry. In any case, Spec was fun and I hope maybe I'll see someone there next year. Until then.... Well, until then.


----------



## gdzeek (Aug 1, 2010)

eh, sorry I never heard of it but I'm from California, glad you had a great time


----------

